# clear valve covers & rear-end covers



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

anyone seen them or used them b4? i heard that racers use them i was thinkin about using them on the monte any1 know where u can get them? ANY PICS OUT THERE??? thanks for all the info :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jan 26 2010, 10:47 AM~16415882
> *anyone seen them or used them b4? i heard that racers use them i was thinkin about using them on the monte any1 know where u can get them? ANY PICS OUT THERE??? thanks for all the info :biggrin:
> *


never seen them but sound cool i dont know if i would want a clear rear end cover though (no ****)


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i seen the clear valve covers in a mag once... i think they were custom made though. Kinda a cool idea, looks pretty cool when the engine is runnning (as long as your oil isnt black as night!!)


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 26 2010, 03:09 PM~16417279
> *i seen the clear valve covers in a mag once... i think they were custom made though. Kinda a cool idea, looks pretty cool when the engine is runnning (as long as your oil isnt black as night!!)
> *



yeah thats where i seen them but lost the magazine though  they also have a clear dist. cap i seen that at advance auto parts i got a nice set of roller rockers and thought it would be i cool to show them


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

ive seen the distrubeter at pep boys


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE LAST LAUGH_@Jan 26 2010, 07:11 PM~16419820
> *ive seen the distrubeter at pep boys
> *


yeah i wonder how it would look at night ? think ima go get one and check it out


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Clear valve covers  I've never seen a clear rearend cover, i'm sure it wouldn't stay "clean" looking for very long though.


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 26 2010, 07:33 PM~16420112
> *Clear valve covers   I've never seen a clear rearend cover, i'm sure it wouldn't stay "clean" looking for very long though.
> 
> 
> ...



are those urs? if so where u get them? i heard there for like drag racers to inspect the parts for wear or metal shavings???thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEE LAST LAUGH_@Jan 26 2010, 06:11 PM~16419820
> *ive seen the distrubeter at pep boys
> *


ive used clear distributor caps and clear blue distributor caps. You can get red or smoke too. Look at jegs or ebay. They actually helped me diagnose a distributor vacuum problem I had because I could see the spark arching from one point to another at a certain RPM causing the car to run real bad. 

They look ok at night, basically just a ring of spark around where the rotor meets the cap. The rotor moves so fast you cant see it hit each point individually.










You cant see it too well in this pic. But I used to have a completely clear one with a red MSD rotor, that looked cool seeing the rotor spin. The clear blue cap and clear blue rotor doesnt look as cool


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I have seen clear rear end covers, i think performance shops or ebay had em cant remember. They have some metal supporting to them. IMO them and valve covers would get so cloudy it would look stupid. I used to have clear radiator hoses I thought would look cool. Well for one when your coolant looks like chocolate milk thats not cool. 2nd it corrodes the inside of the hose so they just looked white eventually. This is how they looked when i first put them on.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cant say i like em


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

HAD A CLEAR DIF COVER LEFT IT ON FOR A SUMMER THEN HAD LITTLE OIL LEFT 
I'D SAY SAY PUT ALUMINUM OR STEEL ONE ON!
LOOKED DIFERENT WITH THE ALUMINUM BRACKET IT CAME WITH THOUGH


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 26 2010, 05:33 PM~16420112
> *Clear valve covers   I've never seen a clear rearend cover, i'm sure it wouldn't stay "clean" looking for very long though.
> 
> 
> ...


_Now thats diferent._


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

their always on ebay. 

Item number:	230246522516

chrome ur rockers and get the removable VC gaskets, clean them after u turn ur engine off at the car show for a nice attraction!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jan 26 2010, 06:35 PM~16420139
> *are those urs? if so where u get them? i heard there for like drag racers to inspect the parts for wear or metal shavings???thanks :biggrin:
> *


Nahh, not mine. Those are on a local guys hot rod. The owner said he got em just to be different, cars a street cruiser that i see at all the local hot rod shows.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

i read on a magazine that they are plexiglass and just for show cant use em while running:dunno:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i read on a magazine that they are plexiglass and just for show cant use em while running:dunno:


Nah, they're generally made out of Lexan. But even if they were made out of plexiglass I don't see a reason that you couldn't use them while running. That area of the cylinder head never gets to the melting point of plexiglass.


----------



## Cool-View (Jan 19, 2012)

I would be very careful putting plastic parts on an engine. The temperature that most high temperature clear plastic becomes unstable is about 220 deg F.
How about a viewable thermostat housing made from borosilicate glass (Pyrex)? It will stay clear and is very strong. http://www.coolviewthermostat.com


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

thats different but having that is like having a see-through gas tank


----------



## str8 klwnn (Aug 28, 2011)

the website is called cleargearz.com


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> I have seen clear rear end covers, i think performance shops or ebay had em cant remember. They have some metal supporting to them. IMO them and valve covers would get so cloudy it would look stupid. I used to have clear radiator hoses I thought would look cool. Well for one when your coolant looks like chocolate milk thats not cool. 2nd it corrodes the inside of the hose so they just looked white eventually. This is how they looked when i first put them on.


i did that same thing on my impala years ago, and yeah it looked cool for about a week.


----------



## C-Bud (May 15, 2012)

*Clear Valve Covers are now available for purchase!!*

:thumbsup:www.clearvueconcepts.com:thumbsup:









[/IMG]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

What do you guys think?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Has it been ran yet?

My prediction they'll be brown or black in a month

Cool looking now tho


----------



## C-Bud (May 15, 2012)

CoupeDTS said:


> Has it been ran yet?
> 
> My prediction they'll be brown or black in a month
> 
> Cool looking now tho


Yea, they have been on for 18 months now and no discoloration whatsoever! I even drove to a car show out of state non-stop (150 miles)
Took them to the racetrack too. I had to test the quality and let me tell you, they have surpassed my expectations by far. Highly recommended!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Firefly said:


> Nah, they're generally made out of Lexan. But even if they were made out of plexiglass I don't see a reason that you couldn't use them while running. That area of the cylinder head never gets to the melting point of plexiglass.


dont think we want to get to the melting point just enough to warp it


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Where u get em..


----------



## C-Bud (May 15, 2012)

pink63impala said:


> Where u get em..


http://www.clearvueconcepts.com


----------



## Cool-View (Jan 19, 2012)

Almost makes your engine look Naked!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool-View said:


> I would be very careful putting plastic parts on an engine. The temperature that most high temperature clear plastic becomes unstable is about 220 deg F.
> How about a viewable thermostat housing made from borosilicate glass (Pyrex)? It will stay clear and is very strong. http://www.coolviewthermostat.com


interesting and has a use


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

C-Bud said:


> Yea, they have been on for 18 months now and no discoloration whatsoever! I even drove to a car show out of state non-stop (150 miles)
> Took them to the racetrack too. I had to test the quality and let me tell you, they have surpassed my expectations by far. Highly recommended!!


cool bro, good reviews are a real good thing :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Is clearview.com and coolview.com the same place? Any affiliations to cleargearz.com?


----------



## Cool-View (Jan 19, 2012)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Is clearview.com and coolview.com the same place? Any affiliations to cleargearz.com?


We are not the same company. You do mean http://www.clearvueconcepts.com if so I did not know about these valve covers until I saw them here and cleargearz is another company too. http://www.clearvueconcepts.com


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Cool-View said:


> We are not the same company. You do mean http://www.clearvueconcepts.com if so I did not know about these valve covers until I saw them here and cleargearz is another company too.


Yes clearvue is what i meant. Just making sure they're 3 separate places before ordering anything. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Cool-View (Jan 19, 2012)

Cool-View said:


> I would be very careful putting plastic parts on an engine. The temperature that most high temperature clear plastic becomes unstable is about 220 deg F.


I talked with Terry Brumfiel from ClearVueConcepts this week. I found out some good information. One thing they are doing on these clear valve covers is they are using an aluminum heat shield on the lower side to deflect heat from the exhaust. This in combination with the gaskets really helps to insulate heat from the valve cover. Another thing he said was if your oil is clean the valve covers stay clean but dirty oil can stain them. I think if you have dirty oil in your engine you will have more problems than not being able to see through some clear valve covers. Something I just thought of has to do with the "Positive Crankcase Ventilation System". Keeping this working correctly should help keep things clean too. Anyway Terry was very helpful on the phone. If you have any question I say contact ClearVueConcepts, they seem happy to answer any question I had.


----------

